# "Legacy" Winner



## Fin (Jan 29, 2014)

Let's join to give our congratulations to *toddm* for winning the _Legacy_ challenge with his entry *Pandora's Inheritance.* He'll receive the Laureate award, a free month of FoWF and will choose February's theme. 


Feel free to take claim to your anonymous entries here.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jan 29, 2014)

Well deserved


----------



## Gumby (Jan 29, 2014)

Well done, todd! Congratulaltions!


----------



## Fats Velvet (Jan 29, 2014)

apropos here.  I voted for Gumby, CD, and Vitaly.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jan 30, 2014)

Best be getting to the gym pronto to further build up those pecs to better accommodate the weight of your medals, myfriend. Wouldn't want a toppliig to deprive us of another delight. Yet again,, a well, deserved win. Congrats.















Truly appriciated your vote, Fats, means an awful lot coming from you.


----------



## PiP (Jan 30, 2014)

Congrats, todd


----------



## Pandora (Jan 31, 2014)

I enjoyed all the Legacy poems, more than I imagined, thank you.
Congratulations toddm!


----------



## toddm (Jan 31, 2014)

thanks for the votes and congrats - 

odd coincidence on the title: I had begun writing the piece independent of the challenge, and wanted to use a unique female name - I originally called it "Pandora's Morning" - as I shaped it more, and changed the title to "Pandora's Inheritance", I considered it for the Legacy challenge, and when I went to post it, I was reminded that Pandora submitted the challenge! Must have been a trick of my subconscious, but I went with it : )
thanks again -
---todd


----------



## Vitaly Ana (Feb 4, 2014)

Excellent piece. I voted for it - well deserved indeed!


----------



## toddm (Feb 5, 2014)

Vitaly Ana said:


> Excellent piece. I voted for it - well deserved indeed!



thanks, very kind : )
---todd


----------



## Ethan (Feb 10, 2014)

belated Congratulations, Sorry I wasn't quicker off the mark, having been offline for a while I am still skipping about all over the web and completely forgot I hadn't added my applause. well done 
Best Regards
D


----------



## escorial (Feb 10, 2014)

well done


----------



## toddm (Feb 12, 2014)

many thanks - : )


----------

